# Cable de monitor roto



## colo86 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hola, que tal... por suerte encontré este foro a ver si alguien me puede ayudar...
Tengo un monitor Samsung syncmaster 550 v al cual se le cortaron los cables que van al conector vga...
La idea seria soldarlo yo mismo ya que la ultima vez que lleve a reparar un monitor por lo mismo me cobraron $70 (vivo en Arg.) y no me parece pagar tanto por algo que yo puedo hacer...
El tema es que no se que color de cable corresponde a cada pin... queria saber si hay alguna manera de determinarlo o si alguien tiene el mismo monitor (o quizá todos los monitores utilicen como norma los mismos colores) y me puede decir como soldarlos... les dejo detallados los colores

Violeta
Amarillo 
Blanco 
Naranja
Malla 1... 2 cables, uno por dentro de la malla y otro verde
Malla 2... 2 calbes, uno por dentro de la malla y otro rojo
Malla 3... 2 cables, uno por dentro de la malla y otro blanco
Malla 4... 2 cables, uno por dentro de la malla y otro celeste

En fin... espero que alguno pueda ayudarme... 
Les dejo mi msn si alguno puede/quiere contactarme y ayudarme p) mas rapidamente...

colo_86@msn.com

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Gama (Mar 7, 2006)

busca a algien ke repare monitores y dile ke te venda el cable ke va a la tarjeta de video del controlador, para ke sea mas seguro y protegido, todos los cables son de la misma configuracion!


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 9, 2006)

Puedes comprar o bajar en la página de samsung el diagrama de la tarjeta y ahi viene la configuración, recuerda que todos los blindajes o mallas van a tierra, de ahí te puedes ayudar.
Por lo general los colores van Blanco, amarillo naranja violeta antes de los que tienen malla y estos van blanco rojo verde y celeste, pero por favor verifica con las marcas en tu tarjeta y con el diagrama que obtengas, yo he bajado varios diagramas de varios proveedores de equipos y es más fácil y sin costo alguno.

Saludos.


----------

